# Two Aboard Cruise Ship HDR's Emerald Princess



## Provo (Apr 19, 2011)

*Raw Screenshot's  EV2 AEB*


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks like it came off the brochure! Nicely done.


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 21, 2011)

I really like the second one!  gives you a nice sense of the space.  :thumbup:


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Apr 21, 2011)

NICE!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 22, 2011)

i'm not sure if the HDR really did much for you. Especially for the first one.


----------

